
Thousands of servers infected with new Lilocked (Lilu) ransomware - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/thousands-of-servers-infected-with-new-lilocked-lilu-ransomware/
======
apple4ever
Surprised no comments about this...

Seems a bit concerning no?

~~~
theamk
> Lilocked doesn't encrypt system files, but only a small subset of file
> extensions, such as HTML, SHTML, JS, CSS, PHP, INI, and various image file
> formats.

So this is only for people who do not use any sort of version control for
their websites. While I am sure there are plenty of them, they usually do not
go to HN.

